# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hãy cập nhật thông tin khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn và resort cho những dự định du lịch của mình đi nào! Sẽ rất hấp dẫn cho những kỳ nghỉ sắp tới đó. Các điểm đến thu hút quanh năm như: Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Singapore, Bali, Manila sẽ là tour có giá tốt trong tuần này. Cuối cùng là điểm đến Cao Nguyên Genting, thiên đường giải trí của Malaysia sẽ kết thúc cập nhập ngày hôm nay nhé các bạn  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Camellia Hue Hotel, Huế*

Giá: 94$ net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Sky với buffet sáng1 bữa tối cho 2 người với set menu ViệtĐón 1 chiều từ sân bay Phú Bài hoặc ga HuếNhận phòng sớm và trả phòng trễ (tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng)

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 01/10/2011 - 30/04/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tropicana Beach Resort & Spa, Vũng Tàu*

Giá: 99 USD++

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Superior dành cho 2 người với bữa sáng.Đón tại bến tàu cánh ngầm Vũng Tàu.Một bữa tối ấm cúng dành cho 2 người.Miễn phí trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi ở cùng cha mẹ.Sử dụng billiards, tennis đến 18h00Giảm 20% cho dịch vụ Spa

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Ancient House River, Hội An - “Autumn package”*

Giá: 105$/ người/ phòng đôi

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Superior River với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bayMát xa toàn thân tại Ancient House, bữa tối dưới ánh nếnQuà tặng đặc biệt từ khách sạn, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng cho đến 31/10/2011 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort, Quy Nhơn*

Giá: 3.680.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

Đón và đưa khách tại sân bay/nhà ga2 đêm ở phòng hướng biển với buffet sáng hàng ngàyChai rượu vang đặt trong phòng khi khách đếnKhay trái cây, bánh và kẹo Socola (một lần)Vé massage toàn thân cho 2 khách1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn gần bờ biển

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 15/10/2011 - 28/02/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Cat Ba Sunrise Resort, Hải Phòng - “Khuyến mãi mùa thu”*

Giá: 192$/phòng

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với bữa sángDịch vụ đưa đón từ cảng Cát Bà - Resort và ngược lạiMiễn phí cho 1 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi ở cùng với bố mẹ1 bữa tối set menu Á hoặc TâyGiảm 20% dịch vụ Massage và SaunaGiảm 10% dịch vụ giặt là, vịnh Lan Hạ hoặc tour Hạ Long và tour Vườn Quốc Gia Cát Bà

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 1/10/2011 - 31/3/2012 (không áp dụng cho 24/12 và 31/12/2011)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Thời tiết không thích hợp cho đi biển chính vì vậy mà các khách sạn/resort đưa ra nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn rất tốt. Nếu bạn không ngại về thời tiết thì hãy tận dụng cơ hội để được du lịch với chi phí rẻ hơn rất nhiều ngày thường.

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cao nguyên Genting, Malaysia*

Được mệnh danh là thành phố trong mây. Cách Kuala Lumpur khoảng 45 phút đi xe nên thiên đường giải trí lớn hàng bậc nhất này luôn là điểm thu hút hàng triệu khách du lịch đến tham quan hàng năm. Bạn sẽ như lạc vào một thế giới của một tổ hợp 6 khách sạn liên hoàn, bên trong là khu vui chơi giải trí phức hợp. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có cơ hội thử vận may tại sòng bài duy nhất ở Malaysia luôn tấp nập du khách, các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh mới lạ cũng không nên bỏ qua khi đến Genting các bạn nhé!

Didau chia sẻ thông tin của một số khách sạn tại Genting đang có chương trình khuyến mãi đến hết ngày 31/12/2011 ngay dưới đây, các bạn tham khảo nha. 

*Firt World Hotel*

Là khách sạn lớn nhất ở Malaysia với 6.000 phòng, kết hợp giữa tham quan, lưu trú, mua sắm và còn có thể tận hưởng không khí mát mẻ của Genting nữa. Nhưng đa số phòng có nhà tắm hơi nhỏ, vì lượng khách ở đây thường xuyên nên nội thất bị xuống cấp. Tuy nhiên với giá phòng từ 15$ thì vẫn đáng để đán đo chút xíu  :Smile: 

Giá: từ 15 USD

*Theme Park Hotel*

Khách sạn có quan cảnh xung quanh rất là đẹp, lại gần khu vui chơi. Tuy nhiên đường đi từ cáp treo tới hơi vòng vèo, nhưng chỉ cần đi theo bản đồ chỉ dẫn thì khá dễ đó.

Giá: từ 28 USD

Giá phòng có thể thay đổi tùy vào mùa cao điểm thấp điểm của khách sạn. Chi tiết lịch cao điểm, thấp điểm có thể xem tại đây

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

